# The Greatest Audio and Video Products of the 20th Century



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: CNET


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I would have to add the Advent 1000 Videobeam. It was the first video projector targeted for the home market. It was home theater before there was home theater, almost 40 years ago.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I will also add the very first Sony Walkman in 1979










I owned one and it lasted for 6 years. It was the best way to make music portable and not very bulky.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

It wasn't a very broad jump that took us from the turntable (Garrard, VPI and/or Duel Turntable not to mention todays Teres 360) to the Philips Laser Disc Player, CD, DVD and Blu-Ray player. 

Today with Solid State Memory..., I would label this a quantum leap forward in what must be 21st Century audio/Video Product with its 20th Century roots. 

This is a topic that could easily fill a book..., so far I'm liking it. The thought of writing a book is a little overwhelming though. But it is here I can feel it.


----------

